# BIG TUNA



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Kenny McCoy and his crew came to the dock yesterday(Daybreak Marina)with a 186# YFT, and a 90# YFT. They also tagged a Blue est. 500# or so. The big tuna was an open water bite. There were several people there taking pics. I didn't have my camera :doh

He also said they went through a very bad storm


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

talked to the angler saturday at orange beach marina. he said the tuna came a little ways off the marlin rig, and ate a naked islander trolled behind a bird. I didn't realize they tagged a blue, but he did mention they had a nice sail bite. saw atleast three fish cleaned this weekend over100"s that all came off or around the marlin rig. Bite really seems to be warming up. hope it stays through this weekends tournament


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Just came to the conclusion that the angler was a good buddy of mine and he said they didnt catch a blue, jumped off a sail and caught the yellowfin on a blue/white islander behind a bird. He said that they were fishing on a rip that was 100 feet or better across at some points. Said it was a very good dirty blue green to perfect cobalt blue push. He said they didnt have a whole lot of time to spend there but they could have stayed and caught 20-30 pound dolphin all day long. Sounds like the bite has finally taken off!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The "Reel McCoy" tagged an est. 500# Blue Marlin this past weekend...I talked to Kenny and the crew at the dock.. and they were flying a Blue Marlin flag W/ a tag flag below it when they came in. The tuna were taken to Outcast and weighed...90# and 186#.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone have any pictures?


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

sounds like there were two different 186's. the one i was referring to was caught on a gamefisherman walkaround at orange beach marina. great looking boat. in any event, great fish for both crews, and congrats to the real mccoy on the marlin


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

We're talking about the same fish Andy.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I talked to Kenny also at the marina (Day Break in Pensacola) yesterday and watched him clean the #186 tuna, it was a beast! He was the same boat that tagged the 500 lb blue.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nice catch....where and what rig are yall calling the "marlin" rig.....and how far from the pass??


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (6/17/2008)*nice catch....where and what rig are yall calling the "marlin" rig.....and how far from the pass??


Marlin Rig is the BP Rig VK-915. I have the cooridinates on the boat, not here. A little internet reseach will probably get you the cooridinates.


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

The Marlin Rig is about 86 nm from the pass @ 2906.453 8756.617. Capt. John.:letsdrink


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Surely someone got some pics. That's a lot of sushi right there.


----------



## BIG O (Mar 24, 2008)

Boardfeet:

Quick question you in the lumber bussiness

Big O


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

if you do what lumber mill do you work at


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

This is the 187 pounder caught by Gator Nelson.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

another pic of the tuna and crew


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow...now I am hungry.....Bring on the wasabi!!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (6/20/2008)*another pic of the tuna and crew


Thats Kenny McCoy and his crew.. Daybreak Marina 

Kenny is the guy on the right with the blue T-shirt


----------

